# Cara Delevingne walks the Runway during Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Oct. 1,2013 (4x) update



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2013)

​


----------



## beachkini (1 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Cara Delevingne walks the Runway during Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Oct. 1,2013 (3x)*

Bekommt sie dafür die selbe Gage wie sonst? Erkannt wird sie ja ohnehin nicht


----------



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Cara Delevingne walks the Runway during Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Oct. 1,2013 (3x)*

Cara Delevingne after the Chanel show in Paris, France - October 1, 2013



 
(1 Dateien, 1.329.654 Bytes = 1,268 MiB)​


----------



## supersportler (5 Okt. 2013)

spacy aber cool


----------

